# hello from Tulsa,Okla.& happy 4th July



## wildsmoker13 (Jul 4, 2013)

well I didn't get any answers on my Drunck Chickens yesterday so I have put them in a brine for a little more flavor and then I will shove a beer up it's ---- ,anyway.I was looking in the freezer and camw across so crawfish meat I had leftover from a crawfish boil Ihad two weeks back also a small amount of lobster meat ,I believe I will make up an Etoufee excluding the rice till ready to serve.Has anyone smoked this before and are there any unforseen problems I might encounter?Well I wish you all a very Happy 4th of July and hope all your smokin turns out fantastic.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me.....  be sure to take pics (Q-Views) for all to see.....

Dave


----------



## jtupper (Jul 11, 2013)

Love Etoufee.....smoked could be nice. Acctually cant think of a cajun dish where it doesn't fit. We do a lot of Jambolya sandwiches on the smoker when we tailgate in the late fall and it works out perfect!Good Luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------

